# New setup, Dead pump



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

I got my new stand built and filled up the aquarium to test it out before bringing it upstaris. I was planning on using my old fluval canister as a return pump from the sump tank to the aquarium, but it seems to have given up the ghost. I cant really blame it, it has had problems ever since it was given to me, 6 years ago. So it looks like I am going to need to get a pump. Preferably something quiet! I will see if I can attach a picture from my cellphone.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

It may be worth your time to disassemble the filter/pump to see if the impeller is stuck/gumed up with debris.

They frequently become stuck if allowed to dry up with water in it.


----------



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah. That was the first thing I did last night. The filter was running on the smaller tank (which will be used as the sump), earlier in the day, but I think it is just ready to move on to the landfill. I put a new impeller and shaft in it during the summer, and it has been problematic ever since I have had it (already worn out when I got it?)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try one of the new Jebao DC pumps. They are pretty affordable and work really nicely in a sump setup. They are also adjustable and have a controller. Submersible Pump


----------



## AC Cobra (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Tony, i will check those out. I was also concidering the lifeguard aquatics 2200 quiet one. That is what my brother thinks we should try.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The jebao is also nice in that it only consumes 25w for 790gph and flow is adjustable down from there and will then even use less power. I find the adjustability is nice in a sump situation but you could accomplish that with a valve too.


----------

